# Maxxon new welded Fun Size Cats



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I am interested in some 12' tubes...shoot me a message with info, por favor!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

T.O.Mac said:


> I am interested in some 12' tubes...shoot me a message with info, por favor!


Howdy- We haven't talked to the Maxxon warehouse guy for a bit since it's slowed down for the Fall, but there are actually two different diameters of the twelves assuming both are in stock. They have the large 25" which run $1,309 a pair delivered (to the lower 48) and there is the "normal" 20" diameter version, which is $40 less a pair. They are dual chamber tubes with top & bottom chafers and they have eight D-rings per tube. Let us know if you have other questions. MountainBuzz changed this board around a bit and for some reason I don't see the option for a private message here now.....


----------

